# FLV Files



## thoron (May 12, 2010)

How do I get them to work?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Just kick your computer, should fix it right up.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Just kick your computer, should fix it right up.



No, no, no, you have to correctly apply hot sauce and a garden hose to the right spots to get it to run.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

But seriously, this is the answer: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But seriously, this is the answer: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/.


You just posted that because it had a fatfur rabbit, didn't you?

You sick fuck.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You just posted that because it had a fatfur rabbit, didn't you?
> 
> You sick fuck.



Big Buck Bunny sucks.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2010)

There's a program called super(c) that can convert them to a playable file.

Or you could google "FLV player" and download something to play them.

The former is better if you're converting an FLV file into an mp3 for music.

Edit:

I think CCCP (combined community codec pack) will also allow the programs you have to play the files. You could download that as well.


----------



## Slyck (May 12, 2010)

^.^ Actually VLC is a graet media player. It works great for FLV files and everything else.

But don't ask me. I can't even triforce right.

â–²  â–²
â–²  â–²


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Big Buck Bunny sucks.



I will shank you


----------



## thoron (May 12, 2010)

I just downloaded VLC and it works great. Now I can't believe I wasted time and memory space installing Adobe Flash Player 10.


----------



## Slyck (May 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I will shank you



Damn. Can't you guys keep it in your pants?


----------



## Apollo (May 13, 2010)

Use VLC or use something like Handbrake to encode it to some format you are familiar with.


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Damn. Can't you guys keep it in your pants?



How do you know where I hide my shank D:

Don't tell the guards


----------

